# Egypt on the brink



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maspero clashes weaken confidence in Egypt economy: Moody's

Maspero clashes weaken confidence in Egypt economy: Moody's - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

It's easy to see by looking around Egypt's going down the proverbial drain.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Standard and Poors downgraed Egypt*



pioneer5 said:


> Maspero clashes weaken confidence in Egypt economy: Moody's
> 
> Maspero clashes weaken confidence in Egypt economy: Moody's - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


And it continues.

Youm7 English Edition | Standard and Poor's downgrades Egypt's rating


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

pioneer5 said:


> Maspero clashes weaken confidence in Egypt economy: Moody's
> 
> Maspero clashes weaken confidence in Egypt economy: Moody's - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


Two British Banks just had THEIR credit ratings reduced - Lloyds and Royal Bank of Scotland - because they are government owned - so it is not wise to view what is happening in Egypt in a vacuum. Perhaps reducing the credit rating is a good step towards stability, reducing their ability to get further and further into debt....


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Personally I think Egypt is fundametally in a better postion structually than the EU. Yes, the hospitality industry is suffering seriously, but the rest of the economy is in fact not doing that badly. Our company has grown 25% over the last 6 months and still growing, so, if there is a problem out there somewhere, we are not feeling it yet?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they certainly haven't got their internet in line yet.. just been it will be another week before they issue the certificate, incidentally they thought I wanted to restart my connection with them so where they suddenly found this idea is beyond me as I speak to them regulary.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Personally I think Egypt is fundametally in a better postion structually than the EU. Yes, the hospitality industry is suffering seriously, but the rest of the economy is in fact not doing that badly. Our company has grown 25% over the last 6 months and still growing, so, if there is a problem out there somewhere, we are not feeling it yet?


Not doing that badly? That must be why they are going cup in hand begging for all the "aid" they can get hold of  Without giving specifics, what sector do you work in?

Egypt's finance minister in talks over G8's $38 billion pledge - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Not doing that badly? That must be why they are going cup in hand begging for all the "aid" they can get hold of  Without giving specifics, what sector do you work in?
> 
> Egypt's finance minister in talks over G8's $38 billion pledge - Economy - Business - Ahram Online




Well said... I did ask in another post for someone to name something that Egypt had built with their own money.. no response.


----------

